# Suche: weblog analyzer, der Ausgabe in MySQL speichert

## KaterGonzo

Hallo liebe Community,

zur Zeit setze ich webalizer in Verbindung mit logrotate ein. Die Auswertung der Logfiles funktioniert auch. Außerdem habe ich mir auch mal awstats angeschaut, welches in meinen Augen dasselbe "in grün" ist.

Das Problem bei Webalizer ist, dass nur die letzten 12 Monate angezeigt werden. Die Daten davor gehen schlichtweg verloren. Da ich logrotate einsetze, um die Logs nicht unnötig aufquellen zu lassen, sind die Statistiken, die älter als 12 Monate weg sind, gelöscht  :Sad: 

Gibt es ein Weblog Analyzer, welcher die apache log Dateien wie gewohnt auswertet, Statistiken vorbereitet und die Ergebnisse in einer MySQL-Datenbank speichert? Das wäre in meinen Augen am einfachsten, denn dann müssten keine Textdateien gehandelt werden, die Daten sind sauber in einer Datenbank hinterlegt und die Statistiken können aber auch über die 12 Monate gespeichert werden.

Ich habe zu diesem Thema nur openwebstats gefunden (welches als Masked im Portage ist). Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es? Was ist die beste Strategie?

Hier die Serverkonfig:

Apache 2.2.9

MySQL 5.0.60

PHP 5.2.6

Vielen Dank im Voraus!!!

----------

## xces

Mit www-apache/mod_log_sql kannst du direkt in eine MySQL-Datenbank loggen lassen und dann auswerten. Für letzteres ist mir keine fertige Software bekannt, allerdings dürfte das mit ein paar kleinen SQL-Queries auch kein übermäßiges Problem darstellen.

----------

## Evildad

Es gibt auch nen Patch damit webalizer mehr als 12 Monate kann.

Sieht dann wie hier aus.

Den Patch findest du  hier

----------

